# My golden ate a sock:(



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Usually with in 24/48 hours. If your dog starts to throw up get him/her to the vet, it means there is a blockage. Be very careful as this is a hard habit to break. The surgery is very expensive, just went through it 3 months ago. My house now is like Fort Knox... all room doors are shut,with gates in front of them, all laundry hampers, baskets vent holes are duct taped up. Mine doesnt chew them, he swallows them whole and trying to catch him and trade him for something better hasnt been successful.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

My Mercy swallowed a sock at a young age, 3 months. She puked it out 5 days later. I had her x-rayed in the meantime. I am blessed that she did not need surgery, but some dogs are not so lucky. It was a toddler sock. The fact that your dog is full grown eating a small sock should tip the odds in your favor.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your dog*



Maggies mom said:


> Usually with in 24/48 hours. If your dog starts to throw up get him/her to the vet, it means there is a blockage. Be very careful as this is a hard habit to break. The surgery is very expensive, just went through it 3 months ago. My house now is like Fort Knox... all room doors are shut,with gates in front of them, all laundry hampers, baskets vent holes are duct taped up. Mine doesnt chew them, he swallows them whole and trying to catch him and trade him for something better hasnt been successful.


I agree completely with Maggie's Mom. Keep a close eye on your dog to make sure there isn't a blockage. If Felix doesn't throw it up, take him to the vet for an xray. Keep all of the hampers, baskets closed tight. We never put any laundry on the floor or anywhere our dogs can get it!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla chews on undies, but our bedroom is gated so that eliminates that, but she is a rock chewer. She ate one and that surgery was $2,000. She has been taught to trade and she is never allowed out alone.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you that this sock incident turns out ok. My experiences with my dogs eating things they shouldn't have not been good. My college dog ate a stuffed animal of my daughter's when he was about 10 years old (he never grew out of this habit) and I didn't realize it, had no experience with blockages. By the time I figured out how serious it was and got him to the vet it was too late, he died before they could get him into surgery. I was devastated. 

I've learned to be very careful with baby gates etc. but my current girl ate the end off a puppy nylabone, I did realize what happened and she ended up having surgery to the tune of almost $2,000 by the time we paid for everything, including meds. She is worth it though. It took a week of observing her, it didn't show up on Xray so we went on 'gut' feeling (no pun intended) and sure enough, my vet did exploratory surgery and it was still in her stomach.

Please take note of MercyMom's experience, it obviously sat in her dog's stomach for almost a week. Not good.

Serious flags are vomiting water, vomit that smells like feces and just your dog generally not acting like himself. My girl played and ate and drank like normal but she was very clingy and wanting to snuggle during her down time. She was a puppy so would play but clearly didn't feel well when she stopped her activity and thought about it.

Please be very pro-active and keep on your vet about this 'wait and see' approach. It can work, but it can also backfire big time. If the sock doesn't show up and in a few days, I would be in there finding out what they are going to do to help her.


----------



## au071 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advises. We will definitely keep a close eye on him for the next couple days. We usually keep the socks out of his reach but lats night my wife just took it off when it got wet and put it on the sofa and Felix got it few seconds later.

Fingers crossed for him to get it out himself; he has a blood condition so we need to avoid surgery if at all possible.


----------



## au071 (Sep 19, 2012)

Finally, after 24 long hours, Felix throw up the sock; and being himself, he acted 100% normal in the 1 hour walk before that, poop fine and the second he's in the house, he puked up everything on the carpet. What a big relief.

Now, time to get some carpet stain remover


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

au071 said:


> Finally, after 24 long hours, Felix throw up the sock; and being himself, he acted 100% normal in the 1 hour walk before that, poop fine and the second he's in the house, he puked up everything on the carpet. What a big relief.
> 
> Now, time to get some carpet stain remover


Sorry you have a mess to clean. But so relived to hear Felix is out of the danger area. Hugs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aussiegal (Aug 7, 2017)

*Our retriever ate a sock :\*

Thanks everyone for your feedback, we surveilled our large dog for 24 hours and thankfully he passed the sock within the 24 hours and no signs of discomfort. We did keep him hydrated with soup broths and boosted his fibre with some mashed pumpkin and blended bran with water. i think the extra fibre is helpful and the extra liquid to assist with the fibre. and a good walk always helps them go to the toilet.


----------

